# If I wanted to sell some bottles...



## bottle_girl (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm considering selling some of my "less precious" bottles at my mom's flea market booth.  Based on those of you who buy from flea market/antique stores, are you more likely to buy a bottle if it is displayed neatly and labeled "Antique Medicine Bottle, 1870s-1880s", or if it is just put on a shelf and labeled "Old Bottle"?  Which is more attractive to a collector in the market for some new pieces?

 Bottle Girl


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Feb 29, 2004)

hey bottlegirl, i would go for the antique medicine bottle just my opinion by for now ken[]


----------



## diginit (Apr 8, 2004)

I must agree with the crowd this time.apples and oranges.Would you rather buy an  apple called apple or an orange called sunkist? The more "proper"or factual sounding the wording in the advertising,the more sales.You're right.It isa ploy,but it works.Good Luck with the sale!


----------

